# Sweetened's 2017 Kidding thread



## Sweetened (Aug 31, 2016)

10/04 - Lavender bred to Painter Pg 2
09/01 - Breeding plans changed for Pearl. Pg 1
01/11 - Major update Pg 2
01/15 - Breeding Change for Dot Pg 4
01/22 - Belly pictures Pg 4

Here we go again!

Winter 2017 pairings have been determined and exposing starts TOMORROW! (Joy.. ) looking forward to February/March already!



















I hope to keep this thread better organized! I will try to remember to make notes in this original for pages with pertinent info. We get to talking (which I love!), and then I try to look back and find info someone said or birth weights i wrote here but forgot in my book and what a mess haha!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 31, 2016)

and what a cutie you have there!!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 31, 2016)

The goats are pretty and that buck is gorgeous...but that little girl


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 31, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! I will be here waiting for bby goaties


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Sweetened (Sep 1, 2016)

After much debate, I have adjusted Pearls partner. Ultimately, I dont know Simon's milking lineage. At least i know Oakleys dam, and he is sired by Pholia Farm UB Pendelton.Pearl FF with a gorgeous udder, but poor capacity; I was told not to hold that against her, especially knowing her Dam's high production levels. So, if her production isnt where I want it, at least if she has a doeling, I can retain her and check for improvements from Oakleys side.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread. You have great looking goats but a simply beautiful daughter! She looks like a real sweetie. Of course that being said, all we see is a snap shot and she may be altogether different otherwise (I had/have one of those).  Paint the Clouds is one handsome stud!


----------



## Sweetened (Sep 24, 2016)

So... should I be worried? Not a single doe has cycled since I started exposing September 1st. Am I even able to hand breed Nigerians?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 24, 2016)

You should be able to hand breed them with no problem. No chance they were with a buck of their own choosing earlier? Are they with the buck or just near them? I like to keep them separate and then wait for them to starting pining near the buck fence line; it seems if I put them in the pen with the buck I miss the heats entirely.


----------



## Sweetened (Sep 24, 2016)

Ive been walking the bucks in 3 times a day to chase and annoy the proverbial pants off the girls.  The only bucks theybhave otherwise been exposed to were the bucklings but I seperated them at 6 weeks.


----------



## Sweetened (Sep 24, 2016)

I may just have to make confinement pens for the two breeding bucks and hope I catch them breeding... i dont like not knowong dates.


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 1, 2016)

I yoelded and put the bucks in with their respective does. I discovered the girls start flagging the boys at around 10 or 11 at night and then by the same time the next morning, they are soing the same but pushing the boys awag. By noon, boys have lost interest. So my girls have short, quiet cycles. And theyre private. Walked in on painter and poplar and they stopped. He flubbered, she walked away. When I left and peaked in the window they were back at it. Rose bred today. I know this only because of her white discharge and painter flubbering. We were gone most of the day.

I have approximate dates anyway. Will have to see if pearl and lave come back into heat, that young buckling seemed to do nothing but piss the girls off. They were flagging their lady bits at him and he would flubber and kick and stomp and nicker and get on and slide off. And rhey would BAWL at him and so it all again.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 1, 2016)

I think 3 of my Nigerian Dwarfs are bred. February babies! My Saanen- I have no idea when she is in heat. I'm hoping I can tell soon as she has a buck now with her. I can always tell with my Nigies, but can't with my Saanen.


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 2, 2016)

I was always able to tell when my big girls were in heat, and they were in standing heat for two days


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 4, 2016)

Lavender did not take by Oakley, Im not sure he managed to figure it out yet. So Lavender is bred painter, due February 26th, 2017, based on witnessed breeding.

Have some other suspected breedings but not confirmed yet.

Rose will be luted as my Saanen buck broke loose and bred her, and Im not willing to take that risk.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 2, 2017)

I am just now seeing this. Ugh. I didn't ink how I missed it! Hope all breeding a went well and babies are born healthy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> and what a cutie you have there!!



YES...want to kiss that baby!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2017)

Frustrating goats....won't let you watch.....well, how would you feel if they hung out in your bedroom "peeking"?  I have never seem my ram "do the deed" either, but there are lambs on the ground, so something went on when I wasn't watching.  

Your daughter is just so cute! Give her a hug and squeeze from her admirers on BYH!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 11, 2017)

Well, we are a little more than a month away from our earliest kidding dates, and with the exception of Pearl, everyone is bred to Painter; Pearl is bred Simon.

Unfortunately, Painter passed away earlier this month in the care of a person I trust and respect. We had formulated a trade in order to save Painters registered bloodline and the weathet was just too much for him, even in her heated and insulated barn. Fortunately, he bred 5 does in his time there and we are looking forward to what he puts on the ground. He was 8.

Simon was lost last week to polio, he had symptoms for a week (his bawler mostly), but every time I checked him, which was several times a day, his only symptom was the sound of his bawl. I went out one morning to check on him and he was down, throwing his head back, screaming and crying, eyes bugged. Too far gone. I know better now.

So unknown bred dates are Dot and Daisy. They are due anywhere from February 19th - March 9th.

Pearl is due February 19th.

Lavender is next for February 26th.

Due February 28th is Poplar.

Lastly, Rose is due March 7th.

Rose is the only one who looks to be showing, but I know how I am and I went through and looked at last years pictures to settle my brain down. That rose is showing could be interesting! She was a twin from a doe who usually has quads.

Will get some pictures soon. Though i do have a neat ultrasound picture for this years kidding.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of your bucks     Hope all goes well with kidding this year.  Love the shirt!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 12, 2017)

So sorry for the loss of your boys and are Congrats in order for a new HUMAN kid for 2017? Or did I see the photo wrong, because that is a very good possibility LOL. 

Looking forward to what kids hit the ground for you this year!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 12, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> ...are Congrats in order for a new HUMAN kid for 2017?



Correct! Due end of June!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 12, 2017)

Ahhhhhh - Congrats!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 12, 2017)

YAY! Congrats! LOL. I just wanted to make SURE before assuming! How exciting!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 12, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 12, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## TAH (Jan 12, 2017)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Sorry you lost your boys! 
Hope you have a good kidding year!! 
*


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2017)

Congratulations! What good news!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 15, 2017)

Breeding change... Dot is bred Oakley for June 9th. Guess she didnt take or never came into heat with painter.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow you are a brave soul to have a doe kid that close to your own due date!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 15, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Wow you are a brave soul to have a doe kid that close to your own due date!


Was certainly not planned LOL. She spent two months with Painter, must not have cycled, I never witnessed signs of it either but thats not unusual with these private dwarves. I have a great person on call for then if need be.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 15, 2017)

You are fortunate to have someone to call! My daughter was born 3.5 weeks early and I have no one to call for help with kidding.. So if I ever have another human kid, I'll be planning nothing for the last month, lol

Yeah... My 3 does I have now are so difficult to tell when they're in heat. So difficult!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2017)

boy when our Nigies are in heat....everyone knows- they call, flag their tail and walk the fence line!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 15, 2017)

I had one like that, and she was retired and fat so I had to listen to it every month! The others are secretive, lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations @Sweetened!!

Sorry about the goats you lost! I know too well what that feels like.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations on the news of the two legged kid, you will be busy with two children and the farm. I am so thankful not to be worrying about whether or not I will 'kid' as the same time as my goats...leaving that for the younger BYH members. 

Good luck with all of it, and really sorry you lost the bucks.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2017)

While attempting to get some buildings mucked, I decided to get some belly pics.

Poplar - has substance in her udder and shes had nothing at all for months. I  SO hopeful for these kids and desperately want a female heir from this pairing. She is my best uddered doe and one of my top producers.



 

Daisy, unknown due date, possibly not bred, though I think I saw a kick. 


 

Rose - fairly certain she is pregnant and will struggle not to keep a doeling from this pairing now that painter is gone...


 

Pearl - no idea if she is bred for the witnessed due date, but I didnt know she was pregnant last year and she looked like this when she had twins, and she was smaller in stature then.


 

Lavender - I think bred, but again, no clue.


 

Welcome to hedge guesses!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

They all look like they've got baby bellies to me!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm thinking the same thing! Of course, some nigies have a pudge look to them 

@Sweetened do they always look like that, or is this new?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm thinking the same thing! Of course, some nigies have a pudge look to them
> 
> @Sweetened do they always look like that, or is this new?



Poplar and lav always have a belly.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2017)

They all look like baby bumps to me too.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2017)

Was able to bump kids in Poplar today. Pearl and Rose are slowly starting udders, all good news!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2017)

YAY!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 29, 2017)

Belated congratulations are in order on all parts! 

Sorry about the loss of your bucks.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 2, 2017)

Excited to announce, with the exclusion of Dot, wveryone has bumpable kids in their bellies!!!


----------



## TAH (Feb 2, 2017)

YAY!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone want to do predictions? First freshened 30lbs smaller/lighter to tiny twins a year ago. Day 145 is February 19th.


----------



## TAH (Feb 6, 2017)

1


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2017)

Pearl has on again off again ligaments since this evening.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 20, 2017)

Pearl had twins, day 146, between checks. Buckling and a doeling.

Doeling (sundgau buckskin hybrid?)


 

Buckling (pure black!)


----------



## TAH (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Never would have guessed twins from her small belly! They are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats - they are precious!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats!  Amazing how they can hide the kids inside and keep you guessing!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats on the babes!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats! They look great!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 1, 2017)

Poplar kidded twin bucklings this morning, but one was very malformed, deceased and I suspect had been for a day or two -- she hasnt cleaned yet so may be getting oxytocin tomorrow. The deceased kid looked like a goat, but had no eyes, the rib cage wasnt fused in the middle and the body cavity almost felt empty. Skin was bright red, but still had fur which wasnt yet slipping.

The other buckling though, is doing well, up and bouncing already and nursing like nobody's business.

Picasso


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 2, 2017)

So sorry for your loss - but the little guy you have is precious!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the one buckling.  His brother is a cutie


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 2, 2017)

So sorry for the one that didn't make it.  Congrats on the little guy though!

How are you doing? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## TAH (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats on one healthy kid! Sorry you lost his brother!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 2, 2017)

Unfortunately, Rose slipped her kids 5 days early. Triplets to the first freshener, including a gorgeous red buckling, an incredibly beautiful broken buckskin doeling and a broken gold doeling, the last of whom we tried desperately to save to no avail.

I am heartbroken and devastated.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2017)

So sorry Sweetened


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 2, 2017)

So sorry...


----------



## TAH (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 3, 2017)

So sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh no... so sorry!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 3, 2017)

so sorry


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2017)

so sorry sweetened


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 3, 2017)

Lavender had twins without issue. Just waiting on Daisy now.

Doeling










Buckling (Picasso)


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2017)

yay! glad for a successful kidding!

how is your weather right now?


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 3, 2017)

Plus 6C! These girls have all kidded in weather at least 25 degrees warmer than in past years.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2017)

must feel like spring for you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2017)

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 6, 2017)

Our kidding season is over until June (Dot).

Daisy delivered a buckling and 2 stillborn doelings. Buckling is doing well after a sketchy few hours.

I am being tested for chlamydia as Ive had a lot of contact with these does and despite washing my hands, i did consume some raw milk and info on that is sketchy (ive had a sore throat for several days as well). If I come up positive, my husband, daughter and every goat here will have to be treated. 

Is this something I will have to treat for constantly and every year? Does this make their milk unusable? Morally, can I ever sell kids again or risk j fecting another herd?

We cant quite figure this out, as it was only the painter breedings that were effected. He bred those girls last year and they didnt have these problems (which, if he gave them the clap back then, they should have aborted last kidding). So i dont know if its crappy coincidence or what but... need to get myself tested at minimum.

Pretty heartbroken.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 6, 2017)

so sorry to hear  for your test results


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 6, 2017)

and 

And I have no idea the answer to your questions, but I hope you get some answers and everyone is ok. @Goat Whisperer and @Southern by choice likely have answers for you.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 6, 2017)

So sorry for all your losses.  I hope it isn't that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 6, 2017)

I am so sorry sweetened! 

Here is a very good comprehensive list of the major diseases... 
I like this one the best it tells how it is transferred between animals, as well as humans. It also gives symptoms.

If anyone keeps goats or sheep they should have this as a reference in their files, for all of you following Sweetened's thread.
http://iiad.tamu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Meat-Goat-and-Sheep-Part-2-English.pdf


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Great document, Southern. Not looking good for me I guess. Gonna have to gut and burn the bedding in the barn and, I guess, treat for several years as my pasture is likely contaminated. Have to find out if the cattle can catch it and if the meat from the goats is viable as I wont be able to ship them or sell them with good conscience.

Heavy decisions to be made, and will have to contact the woman that took Painter if I come up positive. Im sure theres a potential court case in the works if so. She runs high quality show lines and his invested hundreds of thousands into her goats, lines, imports and facilities.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh my! I'm so sorry for all of your troubles!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 10, 2017)

Was just thinking of you and your family. Do you have any results yet? hoping for good news.


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 15, 2017)

Still waiting on Chlamydia test but cleared of Q Fever


----------



## Sweetened (May 30, 2017)

After some lab errors, according to the sample rejection forms, I have been cleared of both Chlamydia and Q Fever. Finally! As im due this month as well as Dot (Oops breeding).

Hoping everyone is well!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 30, 2017)

That is great news!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 30, 2017)

Yay - I'm sure that's a relief!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 30, 2017)

Glad to hear! Hope all goes smoothly for the up coming deliveries!


----------



## Latestarter (May 30, 2017)

Good news for sure. Best wishes on uncomplicated deliveries for you and the animals.


----------

